# Solvent abuse; Can it trigger DP/Brain fog?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Because back when I was really depressed I inhale lighter gas in order to ?Feel? better?. I did it around two to three times but the last time I did it I had a type of ?out of body? thingy going off because I couldn?t locate where I was inside myself? all I can remember doing is biting down on my tongue to try and relocate myself? it was really weird? because my tongue felt as if it was spinning around my brain ? and now I believe I never fully recovered from this? I also used to clean re-spray guns out when I was 16 (I was a trainee resprayer of cars) and I was never made aware that I should of used masks while cleaning the guns out with solvent (the solvent was past through gun to make it into a fine mist so it was easy to breath in)? I wasn?t able to think that it wasn?t a safe idea back then because I was being bullied in the garage so my mind was else where?.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

yea i was always around toxic things like gasoline fumes, aluminum shavings and chemicals. I always thought these things affected my brain in a negative way. My dumbass even used fruit by foot paper to make a joint and smoke it, i got dp/dr after that.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I could see solvent abuse causing brain fog or dp/dr. Its the worst drug you could possibly inflict on your brain. It basically deprives your brain of oxygen and thats what causes the high and the brain damage. Fortunatly brain damage is reversible usually.

I was also stupid enough to sniff glue a few times when i was younger. When i look back on it i feel like kicking myself in the balls because inhalent's are one drug that can actually kill you the first time you use them.

If you want a safe inhalent get nitrous oxide.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> I could see solvent abuse causing brain fog or dp/dr. Its the worst drug you could possibly inflict on your brain. It basically deprives your brain of oxygen and thats what causes the high and the brain damage. Fortunatly brain damage is reversible usually.
> 
> I was also stupid enough to sniff glue a few times when i was younger. When i look back on it i feel like kicking myself in the balls because inhalent's are one drug that can actually kill you the first time you use them.
> 
> If you want a safe inhalent get nitrous oxide.


no nitrous isn't safe at all


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

Comfortably Numb wrote:

Fortunatly brain damage is reversible usually.

My question: is it?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Radiohead said:


> no nitrous isn't safe at all


 It is very safe. They use it in dentists offices all the time. It doesent cause any physical damage unless you are a heavy user of it then it can deplete your body of b-12 vitamin. This can be easily countered by taking some b-12.

The only way you can damage your brain on nitrous is if you are using a home device and you arent taking in enough oxygen with the gas. But besides that nitrous is pretty goddamn safe and quite fun.

And yes brain damage is usually reversible over time. Unless youve really screwed your brain up it will probley repair itself eventually. Solvent abuse would be one way of perma frying your brain that badly.

It's very individual though. Ive seen people who have been drunk everyday for the better part of their lives and show no obvious sighns of brain damage. But i know other people who are pretty burnt out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Radiohead said:
> 
> 
> > no nitrous isn't safe at all
> ...


Nope your giving people a false sense of safety. Just because they use it at the dentist doesn't mean its safe to use for recreational use. It depletes oxygen to the brain and is no different from huffing and can cause a tbi (tramautic brain injury) SO dont give out dangerously false information over the net.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Radiohead said:


> Nope your giving people a false sense of safety. Just because they use it at the dentist doesn't mean its safe to use for recreational use. It depletes oxygen to the brain and is no different from huffing and can cause a tbi (tramautic brain injury) SO dont give out dangerously false information over the net.


 It does not deplete the brain of oxygen unless you dont take in oxygen with it. When they give it to you at a dentists office they mix it with oxygen. So no oxygen depletion there.

If you are using it recreationaly say from a tank of nitrous you inhale it from a ballon then blow it out. You wont deplete your brain of oxygen doing it that way unless you hold it in for a long time.

The only way you could seriously screw yourself with nitrous was if you had a tank of it and where breathing it straight from a tank with no oxygen. That would cause your brain damage.

Huffing nitrous is nothing like huffing gas, glue or duster. Its a anesthetic with a long history of safe use. It does not cause anesthesia by depriving the brain of oxygen. It's a dissociatve anesthetic that has some mild effects on the nmda receptor.

The high caused by huffing solvents is a result from depriving your brain of oxygen so there is no comparison.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Radiohead said:
> 
> 
> > Nope your giving people a false sense of safety. Just because they use it at the dentist doesn't mean its safe to use for recreational use. It depletes oxygen to the brain and is no different from huffing and can cause a tbi (tramautic brain injury) SO dont give out dangerously false information over the net.
> ...


Ok charlie


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

are you guys debating on the safest way to inhale Oxyde? maybe we just shouldnt get any closer to Nitrous and thats it, huh? unless handled by a skilled hand ,that is. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys =) ; Catharsis was nice enough to make me aware of this tread again.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I get a kick out of inhaling helium and sounding like donald duck. I know, I'm a badass. But I've noticed that whenever I paint with oil based paints, the strong glue smell seems to alleviate my dp somewhat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> Animal and human research shows that most inhalants are extremely toxic. Perhaps the most
> significant toxic effect of chronic exposure to inhalants is widespread and *long-lasting damage to
> the brain and other parts of the nervous system*. For example, both animal research and human
> pathological studies indicate that chronic abuse of volatile solvents such as toluene *damages the
> ...


http://www.wickedroots.com/Vaporizers/N ... e-Gas.html

This is relevant because I worked at a car re-spray shop for nine+ months when I was 16 years old. My main job was cleaning out the re-spray guns with paint thinners. The machine I used to clean these guns out with sprayed a fine mist of paint thinners at high pressure. Due to this high pressure mist, I could easily breathe in the thinners. I was not advised to wear a mask at any point. Although while cleaning out the bins which were full of dust and wearing a mask. I was called a ?pussy? because I was using common sense by protecting my lungs. Most of the workers of that ?place of work? where adults (not mature adults thought).


----------

